# Best AC Unit???



## Krich (Jul 8, 2017)

In a different thread I learned that my breakers are 20 amp and I'm going to install a new, heavy duty 20 amp wall plug which is only about 3 feet from there the portable AC unit will be placed so it's cord should reach just fine without having to use an extension cord.

So, I'm in the market for a good, long lasting AC unit... either a window unit, or a portable unit... to use for cooling our 2 car garage where I keep my junk and the wife does laundry and I do a little exercising when the mood hits 

Just wanted to see who has recommendations for a unit that is good quality that will last a long time.  I'm wanting 12,000 BTU or larger that plugs in to a standard wall plug.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 8, 2017)

Being interested in what style of cord end you will have for the appliance can dictate the style of recep. you purchase, and save you a trip.

This recep. should cover those standard, marketed cord ends;https://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=Leviton+5842-I&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

As for the durability of the appliance, that will depend upon the frequency, and duration of use.


----------



## Krich (Jul 8, 2017)

I just ordered the wall plug I'll be installing:

*Leviton 8300-HGY 20-Amp, 125-Volt, Heavy Duty Hospital Grade, Duplex Receptacle, Straight Blade, Self Grounding*

You can read more about it at:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ATRTNY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20





> As for the durability of the appliance, that will depend upon the frequency, and duration of use



So ALL air conditioners are created equal and there are none that are built better than others?

That's hard to believe


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 8, 2017)

Krich said:


> I just ordered the wall plug I'll be installing:
> 
> *Leviton 8300-HGY 20-Amp, 125-Volt, Heavy Duty Hospital Grade, Duplex Receptacle, Straight Blade, Self Grounding*



Just make sure that the cord end of your selected appliance will fit this recep.




Krich said:


> So ALL air conditioners are created equal and there are none that are built better than others?
> 
> That's hard to believe



I didn't say that, and not everyone uses appliances identically, nor are they all marketed universally.


----------



## Krich (Jul 8, 2017)

> Just make sure that the cord end of your selected appliance will fit this recep.



That would be obvious and that's the plan, thanks.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 8, 2017)

I have a 10,000 btu GE that wont die. Sits on the front porch all winter with a tarp over it and come spring I stick it back in the window and it runs like a champ. Guessing it is 15 years old.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 8, 2017)

I had a window unit, name, I don't know used 2x4, 20 amps built in 1970. gave it to one of the kids 15 years ago. It died last year. but really I think it just needed, what do you call that think that help the motor start. I put a couple of those in it.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 10, 2017)

capacitor???....


----------



## nealtw (Jul 10, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> capacitor???....



That's the word...............brain fart.


----------



## Krich (Jul 13, 2017)

> I had a window unit, name, I don't know used 2x4, 20 amps built in 1970...



They say that old freon used back then cooled better.

I'm still trying to figure out who "they" are... I guess those old timers.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 13, 2017)

yeah, they all have freon-fried brains now......


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 13, 2017)

Freon is cool stuff.


----------



## Green8 (Jul 17, 2018)

12000 Btu Wall and Window Air Conditioner With Heat 220v
Product Code: AKSO12ER52
Brand: Blueridge
$499.99 ex. tax


----------



## mabloodhound (Jul 18, 2018)

Lot of good talk about mini-splits lately but maybe that's more money than you're willing to spend.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 18, 2018)

I have several Whirlpool window units & 1 Gibson ( I think ? ) .  I believe Gibson is their 2nd line .

     Purchased them at Sutherland Lumber Company .

     But , I think all are made in China ?  That may be the case with most / all brands ?

Wyr
God bless


PS   Mini Splits are more costly , but probably more efficient .  We have installed 2 in our home .  They are QUIET !  But that may not matter in a garage ?  A heat pump version is only a few dollars more than straight A/C .


----------

